# Taxes Taxes Taxes!



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello!

I'm a Calgarian now living in the UK with my Welsh husband, and the time has come for me to file my 2012 Canadian taxes. 

I only moved to the UK in October 2012, and worked most of last year in Canada. My husband, however, has never worked in Canada and has never lived there. 

We married in November, and I've been living here ever since. 

Now, tax questions! The tax form asks if my marital status has changed in 2012, which it did. So I answer YES. 

However, it then asks if I would like to file jointly or separately (I ticked separately as my husband isn't a Canadian citizen and won't be filing Canadian taxes). Problem is, there's a whole section that asks questions regarding him, his name, age, income, and Social Insurance Number. He doesn't have one of these (obviously), so I'm a bit stuck. 

I'm using Ufile.ca, and it won't let me progress past this point, so I'm at a bit of a loss. Surely there's plenty of Canadian citizens with non-Canadian spouses that need to file taxes!

Any suggestions? 

If it is relevant, I haven't "registered" my marriage in Canada, and as far as Canada knows, there's been no marriage yet (haven't updated passport, bank statements, ID, etc). 

I'd love to hear what everyone has to say!

Thanks!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Oops, just realised that there is a whole section for Expat Taxes. Rather than reposting, perhaps a MOD can move my thread? Thanks!


----------

